# Movie Marriage Proposal



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hmmm... makes me feel like I didnt do enough work on mine.. haha


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

haha that is very good though. he had a very good plan :bigok:


----------



## BBBPowered (May 17, 2011)

Awesome, I almost wish I had that sort of ambition.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Hope his honeymoon can top it. You set the bar up there, don't expect to get away with less.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

LOL If the poor fella new what he was getting himself into he wouldn't have went to so much trouble..... just say'n


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Yup. lol


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

wow. another one bites the dust


----------



## rrsi_duke (Mar 1, 2010)

word agreed will all


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

brutemike said:


> wow. another one bites the dust


Yeah...apparently his first time.....if he only knew....lol


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow is right. 

Yeah he's either set the bar really high and she'll expect more, or just realize you can't top that and not expect much going forward. Either way, she must be thrilled he went to all that effort.

Jon, take it from this lady, no matter how you propose if it's sincere and heartfelt, we know it and love you guys for asking.


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

This guy's an amateur. Let me give you a romantic story.. I met this girl in a bar in GA, on her 21st birthday. I was 18. Both drunk as heck. I wake up next to her the next day, and roll over and introduce myself. Two weeks later, I call her from NJ where I was stationed and the conversation went like this - "you know, if we got married, I would get more money from the Navy and we could get an apartment and live together. We wouldn't have to tell anyone about it". So, we do this and yada, yada, yada, this June, we celebrate our 23rd anniversary. Thats romance baby!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha NICE!


----------

